# Thirtytwo heel hold kit



## wrathfuldeity

You can do c's, j's, butterfly's, put a bit of 1/4" or 1/8" self adhesive foam in the front/tongue of the liner. Any good ski shop has it and could sell you a piece to cut your own or have them do it, take your boots in. Also make sure that you really cinch down the inner lace on the 32 focus boas and then you can leave the lower boa looser. I also use hurricane tape (also makes them slide in/out easier than duct or other tape) over the c's/padding so they don't rip off when you insert/remove the liners for drying. Besides the c's there is a bit of foam above the heel area...so it makes a little pocket for the heel to set in and then with the inner lace cinched down there is no heel lift. To position the c's just put on the liner mark where your ankle bone sticks out and place the c so that it would cup that protrusion. I also use ed vessieurs "sole" insoles due to high arches...all snowboard boot inserts are pretty much garbage so a good footbed can/will also help.


----------



## EatMyTracers

I still don't really understand how to use the thirtytwo heel hold kit. From what the instructions say it seems like I just put them in where my foot goes but it seems like it would rip out when I take my foot out.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

If it is these, they go on the outside of the liner...between the liner/shell...in my pic the orange c's are covered with white tape so the don't rip off when I remove the liner from the shell after each day to dry both the shell and liner. The bigger thing is the butterfly, the upper things are the c's and below are the j's....the c's and j's go on each side of the liner, two per liner  You can use any or all in a combination, imho/imhe use the butterfly first then add the c and later the j if you need more...adding layer/build up will pinch the heel/ankle more. If you get the foam sheet, just cut out in the same as in the picture.


----------



## EatMyTracers

So they go on the back of the liner right? Sorry to be a pain, but does anyone have a picture that i can actually see the orange things.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

see the black circle on the liner's in the above pic...the butterfly is almost placed in the right spot in the above pic...that is where you paste the butterfly...then it wraps around the back to the other circle on the other side of the liner. Then if you need more pinch add the c or j bar on top of that...followed by covering it all with tape so that it doesn't rip off when putting the liner back in the boot. I don't know how much clearer it could be. perhaps try it with out peeling the backing of the sticky and just tape it on with some scotch tape...take some pics and post it up :dunno:


----------



## EatMyTracers

Ok thanks I understand now, I figured that was how to do it but I didn't want to mess it up.


----------



## Nito

wrathfuldeity said:


> see the black circle on the liner's in the above pic...the butterfly is almost placed in the right spot in the above pic...that is where you paste the butterfly...then it wraps around the back to the other circle on the other side of the liner. Then if you need more pinch add the c or j bar on top of that...followed by covering it all with tape so that it doesn't rip off when putting the liner back in the boot. I don't know how much clearer it could be. perhaps try it with out peeling the backing of the sticky and just tape it on with some scotch tape...take some pics and post it up :dunno:


Wrath is correct.

But before you do this; Are you adding any kind of footbed or heel lift to the liner? If yes, especially a heel lift; put the liner on first to confirm where your ankle bone is. It should sit inside the dark C of the boot liner.

The C shape (of the butterfly and C) are made to go around the ankle bone. Otherwise, you are creating a pressure point.

I've got a high instep and a high arch and need a heel lift to fit my boot. It also pulls my foot back, so I can fit into my correct boot size (instead of sizing up). It is counter intuitive but it worked for me and I'm not going to question the boot fitter.


----------



## Mal

*ankle bone position in liner*

Just fitting the heel hold kit to my Focus Boa boots.
Noticed that the liners have on the outside a plastic former that wraps around the calf and drops down to the sides of your ankle. The side circular sections would appear to be designed to circle your ankle bone.

However my ankle bones are nowhere near the centre of the circle - in fact outside of the circle at the 10 oclock (left bone) and 2 oclock (right bone) positions. I am using provided 32 footbed.

Is that typical for other 32 owners (and I should just place the heel kit where my bones are) or its unusual and maybe should look for different liners ?

Thanks


----------



## ETM

I know exactly what you mean mal. IMO the 32 heel hold kits are rubbish anyway, they just dont stick.


----------



## proskatersf90

iv never noticed heel lift maybe ill have to really think about it what deos heel lift prevent you from doing? is your heel literally coming out of the boot when youre on your toes or something?


----------

